# Tecumseh 6hp carb throttle linkage (OH195SA)



## rlb81 (Dec 13, 2013)

I took the carb off of my snowblower (Ariens ST624) for a good cleaning. I foolishly didn't take a pic of the throttle linkage before disassembly and now I can't figure out how it's supposed to go. A quick google search hasn't yielded anything.

If anyone has a picture or diagram that shows what it's supposed to look like I would be REALLY appreciative!


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like I got it figured out, I was confused and thinking the lever was moving the opposite way. Seems like stepping away for a few minutes always does the trick. At least it's running now


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum rlb81! Glad you were able to get it sorted out.


----------

